# Kennewick man



## ambush80 (Jul 14, 2015)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...ick-man-bones-archaeology-ancient-ngbooktalk/

It took scientists ten years in court and over 5 million dollars in taxpayer money in order to be able to examine the remains of this ancient fellow.  Why?  Because Native Americans wanted to rebury him.  

Thankfully, superstition lost this time.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 14, 2015)

Great article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2015)

The bad part, from the initial reports, he seemed to be more Caucasian than Indian. 9,000 years old doesn't give claim to any modern tribe.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 14, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...ick-man-bones-archaeology-ancient-ngbooktalk/
> 
> It took scientists ten years in court and over 5 million dollars in taxpayer money in order to be able to examine the remains of this ancient fellow.  Why?  Because Native Americans wanted to rebury him.
> 
> Thankfully, superstition lost this time.



Yea, the Army Corp of Engineers are a superstitious bunch.

Interesting article though.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 15, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Yea, the Army Corp of Engineers are a superstitious bunch.
> 
> Interesting article though.




Did you read why the Corps was filibustering?  Because they were kowtowing to the superstitious Indians.

Some beliefs don't deserve respect.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 15, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> The bad part, from the initial reports, he seemed to be more Caucasian than Indian. 9,000 years old doesn't give claim to any modern tribe.



But they still obstruct further examination......

People and their superstitions are weird.  Even with evidence they prefer to act irrationally.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 15, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> Did you read why the Corps was filibustering?  Because they were kowtowing to the superstitious Indians.



No, didn't catch that part?


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 15, 2015)

Unless I'm missing something, this is the only part I read that even mentioned a tribe...



> But the land where the remains were found belonged to the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers. Despite repeated requests to examine the skeleton, the Corps locked the bones away. A coalition of Columbia River Basin Indian Tribes also claimed the bones.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 15, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> No, didn't catch that part?



My bad, String.  I read the magazine article at the doctor's office.  It went into more detail than the shorty I posted.  Here's more detailed info.

http://www.pcc.edu/staff/pdf/818/whatisthekennewickmancontroversyabout.pdf

Basically, the Indians had the Corps by the short hairs because they were owed some money to clean up a river basin or some such thing.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 15, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> My bad, String.  I read the magazine article at the doctor's office.  It went into more detail than the shorty I posted.  Here's more detailed info.
> 
> http://www.pcc.edu/staff/pdf/818/whatisthekennewickmancontroversyabout.pdf
> 
> Basically, the Indians had the Corps by the short hairs because they were owed some money to clean up a river basin or some such thing.


Gotcha.

I don't know any Indians or how their tribes work, but it would seem to make sense to let the scientist study the body, and then they could do what they wanted to with it.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 15, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I don't know any Indians or how their tribes work, but it would seem to make sense to let the scientist study the body, and then they could do what they wanted to with it.



Or experiment with zygotes....but I digress.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ambush, after reading the posted links I did some more googlin' and searchin' for additional information.  This was the first I ahd ever ehard about this.  Very interesting stuff, for sure.

What is fascinating is how far people traveled back then, and how we can figure that out by studying their bones.  Amazing stuff.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 20, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Ambush, after reading the posted links I did some more googlin' and searchin' for additional information.  This was the first I ahd ever ehard about this.  Very interesting stuff, for sure.
> 
> What is fascinating is how far people traveled back then, and how we can figure that out by studying their bones.  Amazing stuff.



Science rocks!!!!!

There are dark forces trying to subvert it......


----------

